# Rivets or Screws



## RobRedSox (Aug 22, 2010)

I have a question for the race car builders out there. I'm building an asphalt circle track stock car out of a 1992 VW Golf. I've built a new dash and a rear firewall out of sheetmetal and now I need to hook it to the framing I built. I was thinking of just using the self-starting sheetmetal screws, but I was wondering if they would vibrate out during a race. Would it be better to use rivets. I was just going to use screws because they're easier to zip out if I had to remove the dash to fix something or whatever. What do you use?


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

RobRedSox said:


> I have a question for the race car builders out there. I'm building an asphalt circle track stock car out of a 1992 VW Golf. I've built a new dash and a rear firewall out of sheetmetal and now I need to hook it to the framing I built. I was thinking of just using the self-starting sheetmetal screws, but I was wondering if they would vibrate out during a race. Would it be better to use rivets. I was just going to use screws because they're easier to zip out if I had to remove the dash to fix something or whatever. What do you use?


sheet metal screws haven't backed out on my car....i have a stripped mk1 bunny running solid mounts all around so it vibrates as good as any haha.

I however use 1/4 turns as much as possible....they are clean and functional. the "spring" that the 1/4 turn goes into is held on by rivets....i tried to make my setup as modular/removable as possible so the 1/4 turns work great.


----------



## vwjettacity (Jan 3, 2011)

+1 for screws, i think they're more sturdy


----------



## 3 bar (Aug 16, 2001)

If you plan on removing the panel at some time Id say screws but rivets are lighter + you risk the chance of chafing wires with screws. I like rivets myself


----------



## Matt30 (Sep 26, 2010)

I prefer to use rivits. They seem to stay more in tact in the event of a heavy collision and theres no risk of also puncturing a tire. 

I have a combination of both on my car, sometimes i was just too lazy to bust out the riviter


----------



## ITB45 (Feb 27, 2008)

rivets, if they are good enough to hold an airplane together, they are good enough for your car.

if its something that needs to be removable, such as a dash, I use the 1/4 turn fasteners as mentioned above.


----------

